
Drone Flies Over NSA Complex in Germany, Dropping Leaflets - cryoshon
https://theintercept.com/2015/10/05/drone-flies-over-nsa-complex-in-germany-dropping-pamphlets/
======
dogma1138
While it's a nifty gesture it's also one of the easiest ways of getting drones
banned (especially considering that according to openAIP that airspace is
restricted).

A protest would be more effective but i guess it's a bit harder to fit in a
1min YouTube video.

